# Hey Bud @ BRP...



## BDLM34 (Oct 5, 2008)

Your cars rock!!!

This is the year that BRP kicks some serious....er....ummm...BOOTY!

Big Sean


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks
I like the video.
Check it out guys clip #3


http://www.mppl.org/about/librarylife_85.html


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Awesome! I like the banked oval track! Sean - you need to come to Cleveland and race with the BRP crew!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Thats pretty cool. Sean, I am a 13 time BRP champion, with over 26 years experience and a most respected racer. I am available for appearances!!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

TangTester said:


> Thats pretty cool. Sean, I am a 13 time BRP champion, with over 26 years experience and a most respected racer. I am available for appearances!!!!


To bad you can't drive on dirt  :wave: < Hi Pat


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Tang - you just may be able to beat them little kids on that banked oval!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I am not so sure.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

With all of the wreaks on the track, I thought Micro was trying to pass someone!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Lucky for you I am always *ahead* of you!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes I have been a victim of his when he trys to pass. 

I beleive the excuess was that is what the nurf bars are for ! geezzzzz HACK :wave:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Yes I have been a victim of his when he trys to pass.
> 
> I beleive the excuess was that is what the nurf bars are for ! geezzzzz HACK :wave:


I feel your pain...


----------



## BDLM34 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys! I will be sharing more video and pics soon. I hope to be in Ohio when the sun comes back out in March. I am working on improoving the banked track, finishing my flat track with "stadium lights", and doing my best to convince Bud to make a pro-stock drag racing body.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

id like to know more about that track what did you use and what are you useing to support the banks come on man share your secrets lol


----------



## BDLM34 (Oct 5, 2008)

*everybody wants a secret...Ha Ha Ha*

Banked turns are self supporting. They wobble some yet that ads to the fun. You can use what ever fits under the turns to support them. Keep it cheap
!

I am working on an inexpensive/quick way to manufacture these tracks without going to China. 


*AMERICAN MADE MY BROTHAS!*


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

RIGHT ON !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

